# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Repetrel 2.664 is now LIVE!

## Davo

As of 16 Sep, 2015, Repetrel Version 2.664 is available!


The following bundle comprises this release:

A video giving a quick overview is available at: https://youtu.be/VMyS3h4qiSA


A video showing the actual upgrade process is available at: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4QwiuQtjO0


Please note that this REQUIRES flashing new firmware to your 407 Motion Controller; to your 103 Hotbed Controller; and to the 103 Printhead Controller for each of your print heads.


Please note that this also REQUIRES updating to Slic3r 1.2.9


Please note that this release contains 103 firmware 231A; AND jmpr_231J for older 103 boards with jumpers!


For the new Repetrel only, please get this file: http://www.hyrel3d.net/downloads/upd...trel-2.664.zip


For the new Repetrel and the new Slic3r, please get this file: http://www.hyrel3d.net/downloads/upd...ombo-2.664.zip


Short instructions: Rename your old C:\Repetrel to something like C:\Repetrel.old and extract the contents of the zip file into C: at the top level: the new repetrel folder needs to exist at C:\repetrel to work properly.  Remove the old C:\Slic3r folder, and copy the new Slic3r folder to C:\Program Files\Slic3r. Your old recipes will still be intact. In Repetrel, go to > File > Import > Slic3r > All Recipes and this will add the new recipes to your existing ones.


A video showing the actual upgrade process is available at: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4QwiuQtjO0


Ecosystem Environment variables (paths) for calling functions from other programs is now on the Programs tab.


Video overviews of features: 
* Introducing Hyrel 2.4 and Slicing 2 stls for 2 heads: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMyS3h4qiSA
* Introductin Hyrel 2.4 and Inserting new Temperature and Fan Speed gcode: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4REXwbuTvzQ




Firmware Flash Drivers: http://www.hyrel3d.net/downloads/updater/USBDrivers.zip


Instructions for flashing the 103 (HH/HB Controllers): https://youtu.be/yM8QMZBTb4o


Updating the 407 Motion Controller: https://youtu.be/cFAFRkpLmww

----------


## Davo

2.650 now available.

----------


## Bobby Lin

Cool thanks for sharing this, Davo!

----------


## Davo

My pleasure. Please let me know if you have any questions.

----------


## Davo

2.664 is now available.

----------

